# De-lurking from Ithaca (NY)



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi Shelly,
Welcome to the un-lurked version of Beesource. If you're coming to the Finger Lakes mtg. Sat. I'll be the quest speaker and perhaps I'll get a chance to meet you.

I've met a few beesourcerers over the years in all parts of the Country. You'd be the closest to home. Don't we live in a breathtaking area!


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

I will be there on Sunday. I look forward to meeting you!

It is a breathtaking area (sometimes literally!).


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

You should hook up with Waid in Interlaken....took over Richard Taylors hives...


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the tip and the welcome!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Do you know Peter Borst? He inspected colonies for a couple of years and worked at Cornell managing their hives. Look him up. He is a good guy to get to know.

Joel aught to have him speak at that club if he hasn't already.

Welcome Shelly. I hope you feel free to ask questions and to contribute too.


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

I do - he's a wonderful guy and now our club president. That's what happens when you miss a meeting. 

(In all seriousness, he did say yes to it.)


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

ShelleyStuart said:


> I do - he's a wonderful guy and now our club president. That's what happens when you miss a meeting.
> 
> (In all seriousness, he did say yes to it.)


Well, I guess you'd better not miss a mtng either.  I hope he tells everyone about Orlando. I'm sure he got more out of it than I did.


----------

